# What Pole Saw should I buy a Battery Powered or Corded Pole Saw?



## HotGens (Jan 8, 2018)

I was reading this review https://www.toolazine.com/best-battery-powered-corded-pole-saws-for-the-money-under-100-200-300-at-any-price-review/ with a great selection of cheap corded and battery-powered pole saw. I want to pick something that really worth it. Does anyone own a Remington RM1025P Ranger or an LPP120 by Black&Decker? Any model besides the two is welcome.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Morning,

I was given a Black & Decker pole saw system and have since passed the saw to another. Works for light duty and or occasional use. 

There many choices out there, I'd stick with the mainline offerings (Milwaukee, DeWalt, Makita) verses the others. 

I purchased Milwaukee's Pole Saw system after having excellent service with their cordless Weed Eaters. The Pole Saw works great IMO...

Milwaukee, like others offers a few attachments that can be shared with their Quick-Lok power head/pole, i.e., weed trimmer, pole saw, hedge cutter and more. 

I have other Milwaukee cordless tools used for yard work, i.e., Chain saw, Blower(s), Hedge Cutter/Trimmer and Water Pump, all good tools IMO.

I also have many other Milwaukee cordless tools, drills, impact wrenches roto-hammer, band-saw, circular saw, Sawzall and more, all have served me well. The ability to share batteries with all the tools makes since for me.

Michael


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Also note that Milwaukee comes with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the Stihl stuff, brushless motors.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, Milwaukee has "brushless" too. FUEL is their moniker for same. Notably better than their brushed tools IMO.

Stihl stuff is great IMO, I only have gas powered Stihl equipment.

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, just started my set of milwaukee fuel stuff, I like it even have their 12v dremel clone, much nicer than the dremel, and batteries cheaper.... but the Stihl stuff for gardening is nicer, I have the extendable hedge trimmer for the 14 foot hedge... the blower, wacker, mower, etc. expensive but very nice quality.



Greg


----------



## RobMW (Aug 7, 2011)

Ya get what ya pay for... Ive bought Ozito before and the carbon brushes wear out after a few years. I too am in the market for a pole saw and plan on buying electric corded as most of my hedges are close to GPO's and I dont want to run out of battery half way through the job. Also more grunt, less weight than petrol. Havent decided on a brand yet.


----------

